# تصاميم فيلل و فيلات قريه سياحيه ومشاريع اخرى اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم وتصاميم داخليه



## خالد يونس (20 فبراير 2012)

*تصاميم فلل و فيلات قريه سياحيه ومشاريع اخرى اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم وتصاميم داخليه*

بعض الاعمال 































































وشكرا لتعاونكم 


للتواصل  ****************


----------



## brahimdz (21 فبراير 2012)

عمل يستحق التقدير


----------



## abo_maged (22 فبراير 2012)

عمل ولا اروع يا اخى الكريم تصاميم معماريه متميزه جدااا


----------



## خالد يونس (24 فبراير 2012)

اشكرك يا اخى الكريم بارك لله فيك


----------



## aysha gammaz (2 مارس 2012)

الف شكر فعلا شغل رائع....اتمنى التواصل للمساعدة


----------



## aysha gammaz (2 مارس 2012)

مهندس خالد العمل رائع جدا يعطيك الف عافية......اتمنى التواصل للمساعدة


----------



## alkashab (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا شغل جميل جدا


----------



## خالد يونس (3 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخى 

alkashab


----------



## خالد يونس (3 مارس 2012)

aysha gammaz
شكرا جزيلا لكى


----------



## zedan.zedan (25 مارس 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جد جميله


----------



## roelion (3 أبريل 2012)

ماشاء الله


----------



## vendeeta (8 أبريل 2012)

تسلم الايااااااااااااااادى


----------



## خالد يونس (10 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا جدا roelion


----------



## الأمير ع (29 مايو 2012)

مشكور جدا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## خالد يونس (31 مايو 2012)

شكرا يا اخى الكريم


----------



## رضا العدلى (31 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmad kh (3 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كنعان السبعاوي (23 يونيو 2012)

*عاشت ايدك وبارك الله بيك والى التقدم والابداع وبالموفقية ان شاء الله*


----------



## الأمير ع (28 يونيو 2012)

مشكور جدا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## م. محمد بن محيسن (1 يوليو 2012)

عمل رائع يستحق التقدير


----------



## nbanba771 (6 يوليو 2012)

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع القيم *******************************************************************************************لَّهمَّ صَلِّ على مُحمَّدٍ ، وَعَلى آلِ مُحمَّد ، كَمَا صَلَّيْتَ عَلى آلِ إبْرَاهِيمَ ، إنَّكَ حمِيدٌ مجيدٌ . اللهُمَّ بارِكْ عَلى مُحَمَّد ، وَعَلى آلِ مُحَمَّد ، كَما بَاركْتَ على آلِ إبْراهِيم ، إنَّكَ حميدٌ مجيدٌ


----------



## engwah (9 يوليو 2012)

تصاميم جميلة
شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## خالد يونس (1 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى engwah


----------



## zezogalib (5 ديسمبر 2013)

خالد يونس قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا اخى
> 
> alkashab


سلام عليكم يا باش مهندس مشاريع رائعه جدا لكن انا طلبت منك مشاريع تخيط وانت لم ترسلها الى


----------



## أنا معماري (6 ديسمبر 2013)

التصميم الفرعوني مشروع...مميز


----------



## مقصود (22 ديسمبر 2013)

أخي خالد السلام عليكم 
لا يسعني القول إلا الله يعطيك العافية.....
و أريد أن أسألك لو سمحت ....؟؟؟
أنا أجيد الرسم على ألأوتوكاد و أعتبر نفسي جيد جدا 
لكن؟؟؟؟
مهما حاولت لا أستطيع أن ارسم هكذا رسم وانا ارسم ثلاثي الأبعاد لكن ينقصني الإحتراف بالرسم لكي يصبح الرسم واقعي و انا اريد مساعدتك و ما هو البرنامج الذي استخدمته بالرسم


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (5 يناير 2014)

رائع جدا


----------



## amr3223 (8 يونيو 2015)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## hossam_1495 (1 أغسطس 2015)

شغل جميل
اطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق الدائم ان شاء الله


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (4 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sicolove (5 سبتمبر 2017)

vr


----------

